
Ask HN: How did you first hear about the automation tools that you are using? - ekexium
It seems automation tools are used almost everywhere in the development process. I&#x27;m just curious about how did you know about the tools, especially for the less famous ones?
======
tug0fwar
I think I stumbled upon huginn's [1] repo on GH while searching for startup
ideas.

[1] [https://github.com/huginn/huginn](https://github.com/huginn/huginn)

